# strange use of a Gravely



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

OK, let me start by saying I have a spare Gravely L, and a warped mind. I am also into boat building, so I figured I would put the two together. I am thinking of building a wooden skiff, and installing the gravely tractor to power it. It could be doable. It would give me forward/reverse, and a high/low speed. I figure I would sit the unit sideways, and attach the prop shaft to the axle output. This would also leave the PTO hookup on on the tractor to power a winch, or something else. What do you think? Am I strange, or does this sound like a good idea? I figure with the low speed, and high tork, I would need a good size prop, but I think it may work.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

Winch Huh!, Hey Paul what the heck size fish are you expectin ta pull in to that Gravely Boat?.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Slow?*

Wouldn't it be very slow i mean they don't move that fast. 
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Slow?*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Wouldn't it be very slow i mean they don't move that fast.
> Jody *


Well first I am not looking for a ski boat. Looking for something that will run at displacment speed, about 5-8 knots, sailboat speed. Also the true speed would be controled by the prop.


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

Tractorboat......... You guys need lots of intense professional help....... (wink)


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnbron _
> *Winch Huh!, Hey Paul what the heck size fish are you expectin ta pull in to that Gravely Boat?. *



Well, I don't do much fishing. But hey, a boat without a winch, is like a frog without mini blinds.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Ingersoll444
What i mean is the wheels on the l don't turn that many RPM. I'm just trying to picture the gravely as a outboard even a little 4 HP outboard has faster rpm at the prop thats all im trying to say. If the prop will make it faster by all means go for it if it don't work you can always make it a tractor again. 
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Jody,
Back in the day, there were a lot of old fishing skiffs, and lanch's powerd buy small low HP gas motors. Some eaven hit/mis, motors. It takes very little HP to move a displacment hull through the water. Most of us are used to a planing boat, and they need a TON of HP, and prop speed. With a low HP, but high tork, motor, you can swing a big/high pitch prop, and get going at a good clip. Now a prop size, and pitch[BTW pich is the angle of the blades] is like gears on a wheel driven bike. high gear, you pedal prity slow, but if you got the leg power you can go prety fast.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I think it's a great idea! Might I suggest that you use the PTO shaft for your Prop for it's higher rpms and the axle shaft for your winch for it's greater torque and forward/reverse feature. Doing it this way you will loose reverse in your prop but gain forward/reverse in your winch and faster prop speed and the tractor can be mounted in line with the keel and will narrow up your boat. What do you plan on winching? Sunken treasure??!!! Long lost tractors at the bottom of the lake? Can I come along???


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

see I thought of the PTO first, but would need a rev gear. Also with the unit sideways, it will be easyer to start, besouse you pull from the side.


----------



## rkcr123 (Sep 19, 2003)

It'd be great for mowing lillypads


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rkcr123 _
> *It'd be great for mowing lillypads *


Good call. Get a sickel bar attachment, and I am all set.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

You know I must be REAL warped. This thought STILL keeps running through my mind 

After looking at the tractor, with out an attachment it is pretty small. I could prbably get by with a beam of about 36". I would have to change the carb though. That old style, updraft carb leaks WAY to much gas, eaven on a good day. Probably could adapt some form of modern carb to it though. hmmmmmmm.........

Got to say it would be kinda cool just thumping around the bay, next to those muti millon doller boats,[I do my boating on the same bay Hyanis horbur in on] with a boat powerd by an old lawn mower


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Finish what you have started*

Lets get the Ingersoll running and the trailer finish and the mustang done then you can think boat.:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Finish what you have started*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Lets get the Ingersoll running and the trailer finish and the mustang done then you can think boat.:smiles:
> Jody *



LOL owwww but what fun is THAT??????


----------

